# Calling all chicken people



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

While visiting my aunt & uncle yesterday I saw these chickens living next door - I have no idea of the breed - or breeds?? - but they sure were pretty! Hope the pictures do them justice - and hope some of you can identify the breed(s) for me 

Here's a sampling - there a few more pictures in my album (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=284)


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

And this cute duck was sharing their space with them - at least I knew what this critter was!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well the black one with the feathered feet is a cochin I think.
And the one with the fluff under its beak, could be this: http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGA/Arau/BRKAmer.html
The last pair in the album remind me of the Brahmas I used to have
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGA/Brahma/BRKBrahma.html

And last but not least, the ones with the crazy hair could be Polish chickens?
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Polish/BRKPolish.html

I'm not much of a chicken expert, but that site is great for finding breeds of all kinds of birds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well heres my guess..

1 a welsumer

2 hard to tell...a polish?

3 black cochin

4 looks like a duckie...?

5 polish


6 buff orpington

7 polish

8 red cochin mix

9 welsumer.....

 in order form the album


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Those Polish Chickens are just so darn cute!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks all! 

It was the Polish chicken that grabbed my attention at first - never saw anything like it; I'm so glad I had my camera with me too!

Of course, before finding PT I didn't even know there was such thing as "fancy chickens"... another example of something kewl I've learned for you all


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Polish chickens are cute, but very flighty. The polish you have pics of are all ladies. The roos have "wild" hairdos.
Daryl


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Polish chickens are cute, but very *flighty*.


 Of course their flighty that's what the wings are for.



> The roos have "wild" hairdos.


Found a picture...


----------

